
The Harvard MBA Premium: $1.4 Million - kqr2
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2010/05/the_harvard_premium_14_million.html#more
======
lsemel
I'd have expected that median (200K/year for 20 years) to be higher.

~~~
kqr2
The number is low because it does not include stock.

